# Yale Road Featured Adopatables (SE Michigan)



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

FEATURED ADOPTABLES 

Basil & Thyme 

Two pretty rex girls Basil (black berk) and Thyme (black hoodie) came to YRA from a loving owner who was sad to part with them. They are small girls, approximately 10 months old and firmly bonded - they must be adopted together. Happy, curious and very friendly, these girls deserve a special home to call their own. 

Contact Yale Road Adoptables for more information. 
Web Site: http://www.yaleroadadoptables.weebly.com 
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/YaleRoadAdoptables?ref=hl

Thanks for considering adoption!


----------

